# Sweepers for Sale



## bejausa

The following sweepers are up for sale:

Great condition TYMCO 600 - 1988 International diesel/diesel, dual steer/broom, water system, A/C, great condition, no rust. We've used this to start and build our successful business from parking lots to construction. The machine was a back-up unit in the military. We purchased with 125 original miles 3 years ago. $ 33,500

TYMCO 435 SRE - 2002 Isuzu: dual curb broom, aux. hydraulics, water system, high miles and hours. $ 23,800

Athey Mobil M-9 - 1987 GM diesel single engine, high dump, dual steer, dual broom, water system, extra rear broom, this is a milling monster! 18k miles and 2300 sweeping hrs. $ 14,700

TYMCO 600 BAH - 1995 Ford diesel/diesel, dual steer/broom, water system, engines run well, hopper and head need repair. Would be good parts machine or cab/chassis for something else. $ 5,500

Thanks for looking,

Contact Byron for more info: [email protected]


----------



## redman6565

do you have pictures of these vehicles?


----------

